# Mystery Salvage tug



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Anchored in Manila bay there is an old type large salvage tug. Light grey hull. white superstructure. The funnel is very upright (like a steamer) Too far away to get a picture with a cell phone (which i lost up there)
Wondered if anyone could enlighten me as to what this tug is/was.
Anyone in the Manila bay area know anything about it?


----------



## nicko459 (Feb 26, 2009)

billyboy said:


> Anchored in Manila bay there is an old type large salvage tug. Light grey hull. white superstructure. The funnel is very upright (like a steamer) Too far away to get a picture with a cell phone (which i lost up there)
> Wondered if anyone could enlighten me as to what this tug is/was.
> Anyone in the Manila bay area know anything about it?


Could it be this tug Woona


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for that Nicko.
The vessel in question was a lot further away than i Thought. I found out the other that it is a training vessel and is moored somewhere the Manila Yacht club. I have no information or history of the unknown vessel. But from the distance her silhouette made her look like a large salvage tug. Perhaps she is ex navy...like a sweeper perhaps.
Thanks again
Billyboy


----------



## BR_Reef (Jul 8, 2008)

Wouldn't be WOONA as she was motorised in the 1970s and given a 'modern' funnel, etc.


----------

